# Red Welts from HGH injections



## LiftingNerd (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi all,

First post here!

First time using HGH, but I am on trt / blast a few times a year. I was planning to throw GH in the mix pre world meltdown but I have decided to still utilise it along with TRT dosages as luckily I have access to a lot of equipment still. Also, research seems to suggest it boosts the immune system... Likely negligible for a previously healthy person but oh well.

I started using GENX-tropin a couple of weeks ago at 2IU ED. I initially had no reactions to the GH at all (I have had better sleep though) and bumped the dose up to 3IU and was fine also apart from the last 4 shots in a row have give me red welts.. They have only lasted a day or two and faded but there is some minor inflammation, and mild redness in the injection area(welt). I have discontinued use and sourced some ansomone instead. Considering the ansomone is legitimate I'm hoping I don't get these reactions again..

Its a shame as I have heard good reviews for GENX-tropin? Perhaps I'm Just a sensitive bitch ? Haha

Anyone else has a similar experience with this product?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

To what you refer seems fairly common with water based sub-q injections. You'll find out soon enough if it's the specific product that is causing the problem. I've read that gen x is decent stuff. @Pscarb knows some who have used successfully iirc. Legitimate Ansomone should be good also so unless I'm mistaken it's probably you rather than the product.


----------



## LiftingNerd (Mar 29, 2020)

Yeah I haven't heard a bad word against GENX to be honest, so I think your probably right. I believe it is legit product (not confirmed via bloods) as I have been sleeping better, vivid dreams and I'm not sure if it's placebo but I feel like I'm recovering from workouts faster. Just a shame about these welts.. Perhaps it's the fact I have been doing subq injections for the first time and the tissue is freaking out.. I will inject 0.3ml bac water and see if I get the same reaction


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Pin im not sub-q to avoid red welts


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

LiftingNerd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post here!
> 
> ...


 Hey buddy, I am using Gen-x also and getting the same thing. They are red painless lumps that go away so I am not particularly concerned. I would personally crack on with it if I was you.


----------



## LiftingNerd (Mar 29, 2020)

Have you used other GH before and if so did you experience the lumps? Appreciate the advice, I'm getting the ansomone delivered today so I'll try that first but I will likely go back and use the other 60IU of GENX after.


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

LiftingNerd said:


> Have you used other GH before and if so did you experience the lumps? Appreciate the advice, I'm getting the ansomone delivered today so I'll try that first but I will likely go back and use the other 60IU of GENX after.


 No , I am entirely new to GH. The red inflammation you are seeing is quite common with water based compounds, as had been my experience when I tried LR3 IGF many years ago. From my experience, they appear and then fade away. If it was some bacterial response by your body, you would know about it. When I touch the area, I feel no pain, so its just a bit of inflammation that will subside. Are you getting any water retention? My waist has increased by 1 inch already


----------



## LiftingNerd (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for the advice Pscarb, I have actually pinned subq before reading your post, however I have used a longer needle 1/2 inch instead of the smaller insulin needle. I have had no reaction to it this time again, so I think my issue was not pinning deep enough subq. Which is weird as the dermal layer is not that thick, I can only put it down to the 45 degree angle I pin at with the longer needle getting less of the fluid pushed back towards the dermal layer which might have been causing irritation. Just a guess though.

Thanks for the reply Strong, yeah I have put on 1kg of water weight from the GH however I haven't really noticed it around my body, but I am in a caloric deficit currently so my body isn't holding on to as much water as normal. Are you bulking? If your eating a ton of carbs I could imagine you would get a bit more retention from the GH


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

LiftingNerd said:


> Thanks for the advice Pscarb, I have actually pinned subq before reading your post, however I have used a longer needle 1/2 inch instead of the smaller insulin needle. I have had no reaction to it this time again, so I think my issue was not pinning deep enough subq. Which is weird as the dermal layer is not that thick, I can only put it down to the 45 degree angle I pin at with the longer needle getting less of the fluid pushed back towards the dermal layer which might have been causing irritation. Just a guess though.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Strong, yeah I have put on 1kg of water weight from the GH however I haven't really noticed it around my body, but I am in a caloric deficit currently so my body isn't holding on to as much water as normal. Are you bulking? If your eating a ton of carbs I could imagine you would get a bit more retention from the GH


 Yes my carb intake has certainly increased, and don't shy away from eating carbs before bed as it helps me sleep. Have been on the GH for 3 and a half weeks and currently dosing it at 3.5 iu a day before bed. Might ramp this up to 4.5 IU and see how it goes. How are you getting on with it?


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh and another thing I am finding with GH is that I am absurdly hungry and can not stop eating. I try to refrain from excess calories but I find it exceptionally difficult, hence why I question how people can burn body fat on this stuff.


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> GH does not do this, GHRP 6, 2 do though


 I really hope not mate. I am taking Gen-x tropin which has great feedback and GH does increased Ghrelin. I am also taking Tren, which could be a contributing factor.


----------

